# Sam Goes to Work



## HaleysHavanese (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi everyone! Sam has been busy this week meeting some of the precious kids at my pediatric rehab clinic. He did great and the children loved him. Their smiles when they saw and held him were heartwarming! Anyhow, he has now been with us one week and everything has been great....eating well, sleeping all night (with me 😁) and I think we got the humping thing under control (thank goodness!) BUT today he started having loose stool and now has progressed to full- fledged liquid diarrhea. Nothing has changed, he is still eating purine puppy chow (which I am planning to change just wanted to give him this first week to adjust to his new home). He is active and happy, although a pretty sleepy all day today. Any thoughts as to what it could be? I'm withholding food for 12 hrs but still giving him water, which he is drinking fine. Could it be late-onset stress from leaving the breeders, or sensitive tummy from the food? I hate to bother our vet whose wife JUST had a baby yesterday... I've already text him 10 times this week lol. I don't know....trying not to be a panicked new mommy, but.....
Thanks in advance!


----------



## HaleysHavanese (Mar 16, 2016)

I could only get 1 image to attach so I'm putting a few more in the replies.


----------



## HaleysHavanese (Mar 16, 2016)

So sweet


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

Sometimes the deworming medication that puppies are prescribed will give them diarrhea. A little canned pumpkin (not spiced pie filling) and rice can settle things down. But don't let him get dehydrated.


----------



## HaleysHavanese (Mar 16, 2016)

Good boy


----------



## HaleysHavanese (Mar 16, 2016)

Evening piper, I am concerned about dehydration. I will get some pumpkin in the morning and try that. Just plain rice? He had de-worming meds 5 days ago....do you think that could be it?


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

HaleysHavanese said:


> Evening piper, I am concerned about dehydration. I will get some pumpkin in the morning and try that. Just plain rice? He had de-worming meds 5 days ago....do you think that could be it?


5 days seems too long ago to be the cause. Plain or basmati rice is usually recommended.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

maybe too much activity for one week - with the kids and all holding him ... just my 2 cents


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Yes, do NOT let him get dehydrated. They can go downhill very fast if they do and it can be fatal (he drinking so that is good). I'm with Marbel maybe a little too much activity and possibly the food. When we brought Tucker home he slept about 17-18 hours of the day for a couple of weeks. They need A LOT of sleep at that age. We really did not take him out anywhere until his 3 set of shots were done. Maybe overly cautious but we did not want to risk anything. Hopefully a little pumpkin and rice will clear him up and some much needed rest will do him good. Prayers for the little fellow!!!0


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

It's wonderful that the kids are getting such joy from your Sam. However Sam is just a baby who's just been removed from his Mom, siblings and his first home. He needs time to adjust to your home and his new family...you and your daughters. Once he settles in, gets the tummy all better and has all his shots he can return to the cuddle fests at the rehab clinic.

The pictures you've posted are very sweet.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I would give him a small amount of a bland diet. Boiled chicken, boiled ground beef, or baby food chicken mixed with a little rice and some water. I would worry about hypoglycemia if he goes too long without food. Since you are coming up to a weekend I would get him in to see a vet tomorrow if the stool is not more formed. He may need an antibiotic or some probiotics. He could even have a parasite that was missed on a previous stool exam.


----------



## w8in (Feb 11, 2016)

Awweee! Sweet!


----------



## HaleysHavanese (Mar 16, 2016)

Sam is doing fine today. No more diarrhea and he has eaten twice. I think he must have eaten a slug out of the flower bed because twice now I've picked him up after a potty break and found them on his face. Disgusting! We watch him like a hawk outside because he likes to put everything in his mouth but he still manages to find them somehow! Sam is hopefully going to be a service pet and from my research, I've been advised to expose him to as many people and situations as often and early as possible. My vet suggested keeping him away from potentially unvaccinated dogs but other than that, he was good to be around the kids. And if he can survive the intense cuddles from my 3 year old, he can withstand just about anything!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Do you have a 24 hour vet in your area? Puppies can become dehydrated quickly. Always better to be overly cautious when they are so young. The pumpkin and rice might help settle his tummy. Hope the little Sam is feeling better tomorrow.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

If Sam ever has a bout of diarrhea again, a better bland diet than one with rice is cooked ground turkey and plain 100 percent pumpkin.

Check out this site for more info from Dr. Karen Becker: What to Do When Your Dog Gets Diarrhea


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

HaleysHavanese said:


> Sam is doing fine today. No more diarrhea and he has eaten twice. I think he must have eaten a slug out of the flower bed because twice now I've picked him up after a potty break and found them on his face. Disgusting!


UGH! They have slugs in Texas? I kind of thought it would be too dry. I absolutely HATE slugs! And of course I live in the slug capital of the world. I've been so afraid that Willow would pick some up on her legs or belly. Slugs are the most disgusting things.

Some time ago, there was a TV program called Fear Factor. It was a reality show where contestants had to do scary and/or disgusting things. One episode they had to eat a slug. Just about made me barf! uke:

By the way, I'm glad Sam is better. :smile2:


----------



## HaleysHavanese (Mar 16, 2016)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> UGH! They have slugs in Texas? I kind of thought it would be too dry. I absolutely HATE slugs! And of course I live in the slug capital of the world. I've been so afraid that Willow would pick some up on her legs or belly. Slugs are the most disgusting things.
> 
> Some time ago, there was a TV program called Fear Factor. It was a reality show where contestants had to do scary and/or disgusting things. One episode they had to eat a slug. Just about made me barf! uke:
> 
> By the way, I'm glad Sam is better. :smile2:


Jackie we are in the humid south and we've had a ton of rain lately. Those slugs are so nasty and Sam buries his nose in the ground and comes out with a face full of dirt, grass, and the occasional slug. My girls had a fit when realized he was TRYING to get at them! Such a typical little boy lol


----------



## Boogs (Feb 12, 2016)

HaleysHavanese said:


> Sam is doing fine today. No more diarrhea and he has eaten twice. I think he must have eaten a slug out of the flower bed because twice now I've picked him up after a potty break and found them on his face. Disgusting! We watch him like a hawk outside because he likes to put everything in his mouth but he still manages to find them somehow! Sam is hopefully going to be a service pet and from my research, I've been advised to expose him to as many people and situations as often and early as possible. My vet suggested keeping him away from potentially unvaccinated dogs but other than that, he was good to be around the kids. And if he can survive the intense cuddles from my 3 year old, he can withstand just about anything!!


The things these dogs like to eat... I caught mine eating a dead caterpillar last week!

It's good to hear that Sam is feeling better. It can be scary when they get sick!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Schedule PLENTY of down time for Sammie each day. 17 to 18 hours a day for sleep and quiet rest is not too much. I know you want to integrate him into all the complexities of your life, as quickly as possible, but take it very slowly in the beginning. Too many new activities and stimuli can cause a lot of stress in a puppy, which can lead to all kinds of health issues like diarrhea.

With regards to dehydration, I just talked to Ricky's Vet about this. He said there are a couple of simple tests to check for dehydration:
1. pull back the lip along the side of the mouth and gently press your finger above the gum line. The gum should feel moist. If dry, it is a sign of potential dehydration.
2. pull back the lip along the side of the mouth and firmly press the gum just above the tooth. The gum will turn white. Release your finger and the gum should turn back to pink in less than one second. If it takes longer, it is a sign of potential dehydration.
3. Grab some skin between the thumb and index finger and pull gently upward. Do this in an area where there is little fatty tissue under the skin. Release and the skin should go back to flat in less than one second. If not, it could be a sign of potential dehydration (try this on yourself with the skin on the back of your hand!).

The only reliable test for dehydration is a blood test. This should be used as a last resort where the tests above might indicate a potential problem. Ricky's Vet said a 15 pound dog like Ricky should be drinking 250 to 500 ml. water per day for proper hydration. The amount between 250 and 500 ml. will depend on weather, activity level, and type of diet (more for kibble, less for fresh or wet diet).

Keep us posted on Sammie's progress, WITH MORE PICTURES!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks for the dehydration information, I am going to save that for any future problems.


----------



## HaleysHavanese (Mar 16, 2016)

*Crazy Dog*

Ricky Ricardo thank you so much for that information! Sammy never did get dehydrated but I was very careful to make sure he had plenty of water. I read it's ok to give them pedialyte if they appear to be dehydrated but I haven't cleared that with the vet yet and, luckily, I didn't have to resort to that. He was back to his normal poops the following day. Regarding sleep.... He sleeps about 10 hours at night and cat (lol) naps during the day. Not sure if it's 7 hours worth but probably close. He's snoozing next to me right now while I read the forum, oops, I mean, catch up on paperwork. 
He does seem to have picked up a different pesky habit overnight...Barking and biting like a lunatic! I read a bit about it from people on here and it seems it's normal but needs to be stopped. I keep telling him "Be nice!" and "therapy dogs don't bite their friends!" But he just ruff, ruffs like he's the boss. He loves the kids, it's obvious he's playing because he wags his tail, and rolls around and gives lots of kisses but suddenly he'll just spaz out and start barking and running and acting goofy! And seriously, don't be worried he's feeling stressed or anxious ...I've seen him stressed (after being violated at the vet, after his bath, first time meeting my moms schnauzer) and it's not that. It literally comes out of nowhere and he just goes bonkers. 
Oh well, from what I can tell, puppy kids aren't much different than human babies. They both eat, sleep, and poop a lot, both need a lot of attention and their own down time to decompress, and they both make you feel like your heart might explode &#128054;❤


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HaleysHavanese said:


> Sam is doing fine today. No more diarrhea and he has eaten twice. I think he must have eaten a slug out of the flower bed because twice now I've picked him up after a potty break and found them on his face. Disgusting! We watch him like a hawk outside because he likes to put everything in his mouth but he still manages to find them somehow! Sam is hopefully going to be a service pet and from my research, I've been advised to expose him to as many people and situations as often and early as possible. My vet suggested keeping him away from potentially unvaccinated dogs but other than that, he was good to be around the kids. And if he can survive the intense cuddles from my 3 year old, he can withstand just about anything!!


Your vet is absolutely right about early exposure to many people and situations. Just be sure he's not getting overwhelmed, whether it's at your clinic or with your three year old. We have another person on the forum right now who allowed TOO much handling by children in an unstructured way, and her older puppy is now growling about being picked up. She's working hard to regain his confidence now. It's easier not to let them get overwhelmed to start with.

I'm not saying you're LETTING him get overwhelmed... just a little warning to take care. He's very young.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Sam is so cute.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

cute


----------



## Kidpsychpdd (Jul 31, 2013)

Just a warning about early exposure as a therapy dog. Our dog Luna comes to work with me every day and works as a therapy dog for kids with autism. She came into work about a week after we brought her home but I was very careful about how much time she was exposed to the patients and crated her to let her rest. 

Even with all that she has a reaction where she does not like being picked up from overhead. No growling or anything, I can tell that it makes her uncomfortable. I think that it was from the kids trying to pick her up, even though I didnt let them do so, those little hands coming in toward her were probably overwhelming. 

Looks like your pediatric patients may not be doing that but just wanted to give you a warning. He may be more overstimulated that you think, which is leading to the zoomies (the barking and running).. Or it may just be puppy pent up energy. 

Cutie though.. I am sure that the kids love him!


----------



## HaleysHavanese (Mar 16, 2016)

*Sam*

Thought ya'll might enjoy a couple of pictures of Sam at the clinic this week. Don't worry, he has plenty of time to rest, play, and be a typical puppy. He is such a sweet boy and seems to really be settling into his new life with us. He is treated like a prince is just fine with being our little mascot. At work, he has been trying out some of the equipment, learning to follow commands and attempting to eat EVERYTHING!! Toys, dry beans and rice, rugs, shoestrings, and paper. Nothing is off limits and it all apparently tastes wonderful. At home, I think he has chosen a favorite human sister....surprisingly, the littlest one who absolutely adores him. Maybe because she's the closest one to his size?!!? I have been so impressed with Sam's attentiveness and ability to follow commands. He has mastered "Sit," "Stay," "Here boy (come) and almost "Shake." The kids are so funny trying to get him to do what they ask. They try to show him how to roll over, jump, and wag his tail....all the while they are moving and exercising and using language skills to increase communication ability and their self confidence. If Sam does nothing more but make them smile, relieve some anxiety and improve their quality of life, he is doing an amazing "job." If he excels and wants to push his therapy pet career further, that's great too. He is precious and we are so thankful to have him in our family.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Sam is too cute!!!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Totally adorable.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Sounds like you are doing a great job, and little Sam seems to be happy and well adjusted. We did go through a play-bite stage which had to be discouraged, so hopefully the children will be OK with that. It didn't last long though and ours is very sweet and not at all aggressive. 
Anyway, I think Sam will make a great therapy dog! Good luck! ):


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I love the pix with Sam on the back of the legs. So cute!


----------



## HaleysHavanese (Mar 16, 2016)

*Toothpaste Disaster*

Just a quick update on how little Sam is doing.... 
He has been going into the clinic about 2-3 days a week and is doing great. He has been doing the ankle biting thing which I hope doesn't last long! Potty training is going great and he is very attentive to me and my youngest (follows us around like a little puppy dog&#128521. 
We tried dental care tonight for the first time and it was an epic fail. I got the Pro Sense starter kit and the instructions said to let the puppy lick it off your finger first. So I put a little bit on my finger and Sammy somehow managed to miss his mouth and instead put his nose directly in the blob of paste. Then he used both paws to try and get it off his face and, well, that stuff is sticky!! I couldn't even comb it out. I washed his hands and face as best I could (bath day isn't until Sunday) but it's still in there!! I tried the toothbrush next but he just thought it must have been a new chew toy because he just wanted to chew it and growled when I tried to brush. Sam didn't hate it per se, but he does not like to be held down and he does not like for his toys to be taken while he's playing with them...which is obviously what he thought we were doing....Any suggestions on how to make this more successful?


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

I also have trouble with brushing so I am no help. Raffi hates it! I could use help too.
I LOVE the picture of Sam in the balls!


----------



## HaleysHavanese (Mar 16, 2016)

We have 2 other dogs and I have never, ever so much as even thought about brushing their teeth. They've had them cleaned a few times at the vet's but other than that, minty bones every now and then have kept their smiles healthy. But, apparently Hav's require a "little" more upkeep than that lol. I hope it gets easier because we were all stressed out after our first attempt.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly is small at 6.6 lbs. full grown and has a tiny mouth. I have tried both finger brushes and regular dog toothbrushes and find them to be too big for her mouth. I use gauze wrapped over my fingertip to put the paste on and rub over her teeth. Sometimes I put the paste on my fingertip with no gauze and that works too. I do let her lick a little of the paste first before I put my finger in her mouth. This has worked well for me and Molly.


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Molly120213 said:


> Molly is small at 6.6 lbs. full grown and has a tiny mouth. I have tried both finger brushes and regular dog toothbrushes and find them to be too big for her mouth. I use gauze wrapped over my fingertip to put the paste on and rub over her teeth. Sometimes I put the paste on my fingertip with no gauze and that works too. I do let her lick a little of the paste first before I put my finger in her mouth. This has worked well for me and Molly.


Thanks Diane, I will try that. I have both a finger brush and one with a handle. Raffi wouldn't even taste the first toothpaste I bought. Then because of comments here on the forum I bought an enzymatic toothpaste that is beef flavored. He likes the flavor but not the brush.


----------



## HaleysHavanese (Mar 16, 2016)

We tried again tonight and were much more successful! We waited until he was super tired and thought he was getting some good night belly rubs (so sneaky). Sam still tried to chew the toothbrush but I was able to get "upstairs and downstairs" as my girls say. Not so much of the front or the insides but way better than last night! We have a finger tip brush but it's too big for his little mouth still. 
Raffis mom...beef flavored toothpaste?! Is it from Amazon? Sam would love that!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Nice to hear you had more success. I bought the toothpaste at Petsmart. There is a thread here on the forum that says they need an enzymatic toothpaste. I bought one made by Arm and Hammer and they have both chicken and beef flavor.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sounds like Sam is doing well. All the grooming stuff - combing, teeth, nails , ears - just takes gentle positives firmness during really short sessions followed by a tiny treat when puppy is really tired. If you are consistent, Sam will learn to tolerate, accept or enjoy grooming activities. It's not as if those things are optional so Sam will need to learn how you expect him to behave during grooming. 
Our Rexy is a squirmy little fellow so I just do his grooming after he has played hard and is really tuckered out. That helps everything go better.


----------



## Pfellows (Dec 22, 2015)

So cute. Love your pictures


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HaleysHavanese said:


> We have 2 other dogs and I have never, ever so much as even thought about brushing their teeth. They've had them cleaned a few times at the vet's but other than that, minty bones every now and then have kept their smiles healthy. But, apparently Hav's require a "little" more upkeep than that lol. I hope it gets easier because we were all stressed out after our first attempt.


Actually ALL dogs benefit from regular tooth brushing... Not just Havanese. 

The MOST important part, however, is to get the enzymatic toothpaste into their mouth. That does more than half the work, even if you cna't actually brush. They usually like the taste, and it
F he doesn't like the taste of the one you have, try another flavor.. There are several. (Peanut butter, malt, and chicken for sure, maybe others) he should be happy to just lick it off your finger. Just do that to start with.

When he is willingly accepting that, the next step is to put a bit on your finger, and rub it on the outsides of his teeth. Especially the back ones. (The tongue keeps the inner side much cleaner) as he grows, there will be more room in his mouth. You can progress to wrapping a small piece of baby washcloth around your finger and "brushing" his teeth gently with that, and eventually graduate to a toothbrush.

Pixel is my smallest Havanese and she has a fine face and small jaw, even though she is a (young) adut. She does't resist me cleaning her teeth, but it is physically difficult to get a regular "dog tooth brush" into her mouth. I found that the best tool for her is the smallest, softest infant tooth brush available at the drug store. Even though both Kodi and Panda have more room in their mouths, I like these brushes best for all of them.

Also, even though all of mine know how to get their teeth brushed now, and accept it without difficulty, I make it into a fun game. I call them, saying, "Who wants their teeth brushed?!?!" When they arrive, I give them a dollop of toothpaste to lick off my finger, brush their teeth and then finish up with another dollop to lick off my finger. They line up to get their turn. 

I have a friend who uses a small electric tooth brush to do her dogs' teeth. It's so funny to see her dogs run to get their teeth brushed. I don't know if mine would like the vibration though!


----------



## HaleysHavanese (Mar 16, 2016)

Such great suggestions! I just checked and the pro sense paste I bought does not say that it is enzymatic. So I think I will finish this tube for our practice, and get one of the products you all suggested when this one is empty. 

I'm sure all dogs would benefit from regular tooth brushing, it's just that the big dogs we have are not high maintenance pups like Sam. It's completely different to need to "pamper" him with all this special treatment (grooming, tooth toothbrushing, eye wiping, booty wiping, etc) because Tootz and Hunter are just so laid back and easy to take care of. Like I said before, they are happy and healthy and the sweetest dogs but they're "dogs." Sam is more like another kid. Which we all love and are more than happy and very excited to take care of!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

HaleysHavanese said:


> Such great suggestions! I just checked and the pro sense paste I bought does not say that it is enzymatic. So I think I will finish this tube for our practice, and get one of the products you all suggested when this one is empty.
> 
> I'm sure all dogs would benefit from regular tooth brushing, it's just that the big dogs we have are not high maintenance pups like Sam. It's completely different to need to "pamper" him with all this special treatment (grooming, tooth toothbrushing, eye wiping, booty wiping, etc) because Tootz and Hunter are just so laid back and easy to take care of. Like I said before, they are happy and healthy and the sweetest dogs but they're "dogs." Sam is more like another kid. Which we all love and are more than happy and very excited to take care of!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I recommend not finishing the current tube and picking up enzymatic toothpaste right away.

Here are a couple of brands:
- Petrodex Enzymatic Toothpaste
- C.E.T. Enzymatic Toothpaste


----------



## HaleysHavanese (Mar 16, 2016)

Marina girl, I read a few of your posts about your Hav's dental issues from a few years back. I will for sure follow your advice and get the enzymatic toothpaste ASAP. I am curious now about what is good for them to chew on for oral care...no dental bones or tarter control chews right? And what are these raw bones y'all speak of??!! The treat isle at the pet store is overwhelming! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

